# Atlanta - Highland Cigar 9/21/07 8 PM



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey good gorillas in Atlanta.

Allen (Bruin7) and myself are going to Highland Cigar tomorrow night at 8 PM for a little herf. This is a late call to all the Atlanta Gorillas that would like to join. Come smoke the good smoke and have a few drinks and laughs.

Post up, let us know if you plan on making it. 

Bob, you gonna be there?

Ji


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds good. I will plan on attending.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll see you guys there at 8PM. I'll bring some goodies.

Bruin7


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I am photographing the braves game tomorrow night. So I will be there after 8pm. Do you guys plan on staying for a bit?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I will try, but thanks for setting it up.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Heliofire said:


> I am photographing the braves game tomorrow night. So I will be there after 8pm. Do you guys plan on staying for a bit?


Yeah, I'll be there for a few hours at least.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Something came up and I can't make it. Drink and smoke one for me.:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry you couldn't make it tonight Sawyer... Next time.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Allen.. It was good meeting you and smoking with you tonight. That was a great selection of smokes you brought to share.. Very kind indeed. We'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I am sorry I did not get to make out tonight. The game ran long tonight. Let me know next time you guys are going to go up there.


----------

